
SMS Publishing - cmod
https://craigmod.com/essays/sms_publishing/
======
dddddaviddddd
SMS is one platform that seems to still have immediacy. At least for me, the
signal-to-noise ratio is very high. Interesting experiment to use it as
publishing platform in this way.

